# Olek von der Maineiche



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Now that many of it's offspring should be reasonably older, anyone have feedback as to what Olek brought to the table? Any issues? 

Really good looking dog that's for sure, but looks aren't everything......


----------

